# AMD Catalyst 11.4 WHQL Software Suite Released



## btarunr (Apr 27, 2011)

AMD today released this month's timely release of its Catalyst software suite, a unified software package that installs the latest drivers for AMD Radeon graphics processors, AMD HDMI audio device, 7-series and 8-series chipsets, and related system software. This particular release has been touted by its makers within the community to provide significant performance improvements, some of which have been demonstrated by a "preview" version of Catalyst 11.4 released last month. A partial list of those games can be found here. Apart from performance enhancements, Catalyst 11.4 WHQL includes new features such as task based display management controls, an improved Eyefinity setup group, and a new Catalyst update notifier that lets your know if a newer version of AMD Catalyst is available online. There are some OpenCL GPU compute enhancements, and a list of bugs fixed, as listed in the Release Notes document. 

*DOWNLOAD:*AMD Catalyst 11.4 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## devguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been using the Catalyst 11.4 drivers on Windows since the second preview.  They are the best drivers I've used so far for both the HD 5850 I had, and the HD 6950 I have now.  I believe these are those same drivers, but WHQL signed.

Edit: actually, it does indeed look like the Linux Catalyst 11.4 supports Xorg 1.10, so it is compatible with Natty!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Just in time for my 6970 that should be arriving today!


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

why is it that NONE of the 11.4 drivers have worked for me in 6950 crossfire? W7 x64 Ultimate...I am dumbfounded why 11.2 work fine, 11.3 work fine but NONE of the 11.4 work including Official 11.4.

????????


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Apr 27, 2011)

does this fix the flickering in crysis 2 with crossfire?

cant test it myselft my 2nd card died on me


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing I have found out the hard way is that for me I have to do a custom install making sure that the ATI drivers do not install the HD audio , If I do a regular install I get a BSOD ! What is with ATI putting HD audio drivers in the video drivers any way ? I have a video card and if I need an Audio driver I will go to my MB manufacture for that . I just do not get this at all . Sure puts a huge cramp in my butt when I install these updated drivers and have a BSOD ! But I did figure it out finally ! Hey ATI how about drivers that do not have these BSOD drivers in them ???


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> One thing I have found out the hard way is that for me I have to do a custom install making sure that the ATI drivers do not install the HD audio , If I do a regular install I get a BSOD ! What is with ATI putting HD audio drivers in the video drivers any way ? I have a video card and if I need an Audio driver I will go to my MB manufacture for that . I just do not get this at all . Sure puts a huge cramp in my butt when I install these updated drivers and have a BSOD ! But I did figure it out finally ! Hey ATI how about drivers that do not have these BSOD drivers in them ???



the hd audio driver is used for the hdmi out
would be kind stupid if u cant output any sound on ur hdmi out and u wonder than wtf isn't there any sound on my tv xD


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> the hd audio driver is used for the hdmi out
> would be kind stupid if u cant output any sound on ur hdmi out and u wonder than wtf isn't there any sound on my tv xD



Well for some reason every time I install the ATI drivers " Normally " I get a BSOD but once I install them in custom form and take out that HD audio driver ( Or prevent it from installing ) It works just fine . So I guess I do not have HDMI Audio and when installing them drivers the result is a BSOD . I have had this happen ever since the 10.11 drivers .


----------



## bogie (Apr 27, 2011)

Are the Cat 11.5 preview drivers out yet? Does anyone have a link if they are please?


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Well for some reason every time I install the ATI drivers " Normally " I get a BSOD but once I install them in custom form and take out that HD audio driver ( Or prevent it from installing ) It works just fine . So I guess I do not have HDMI Audio and when installing them drivers the result is a BSOD . I have had this happen ever since the 10.11 drivers .



try to deinstall and than delete all the leftover drivers on ur pc with driver sweeper than install 11.4 again
this takes srsly some time  :/


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> try to deinstall and than delete all the leftover drivers on ur pc with driver sweeper than install 11.4 again
> this takes srsly some time  :/



I did this and with out the HD audio drivers every thing goes just fine . Installs with out the BSOD . It sucks when I get that BSOD I tell you what .


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> why is it that NONE of the 11.4 drivers have worked for me in 6950 crossfire? W7 x64 Ultimate...I am dumbfounded why 11.2 work fine, 11.3 work fine but NONE of the 11.4 work including Official 11.4.
> 
> ????????



Don't know. I'm using 6950s in Crossfire and 11.3s 11.4s are working fine. Must be something with your configuration.


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't know. I'm using 6950s in Crossfire and 11.3s 11.4s are working fine. Must be something with your configuration.



Hi erocker.

Here is my config:

Asus R2E
i7 970
Kingston 6GB
2x XFX 6950 unlocked shaders
W7 x64 Ult.

I am EXTREMELY frustrated and dissapointed with 11.4. I honestly am at my wits end as to why I cannot get these drivers to work. I have never been the one that had problems with my PC, but this problem has been going on for over a month (since 11.4 dated 3/7) and I cannot figure it out.

Last month, I did TWO fresh installs of W7 x64. I installed 11.4 preview on each install with NEITHER install getting crossfire to work....11.2 and 11.3 work just fine once 11.4 was removed.

It was recommended to me to install 11.4 with one card and then install the second one after - still didn't work.

So, with the Official drivers out, I just knew the problem I was having would be fixed....I JUST installed a fresh copy of W7 x64 with 11.4 Official...crossfire still doesn't f*cking work!!! So I uninstall and reinstall, still doesn't work!!

When I install 11.4, the screen goes black and the display never recovers. My monitor light indicates that it is still receiving signal from the graphics card, but no actual display. So, I have to force a shutdown by pressing in the power button....

I've even tried installing 11.4 over top of each other when the first attempt seemed to have failed; I get a BSOD each and every single time.

I'm simply lost for words other than curse words. 11.2 work, 11.3 work, 11.4 are FAIL.

Edit: I've been doing a custom install and removing the audio drivers....they always fail to install anyway.

*I'll give anyone $25 via Paypal that can get 11.4 working for me.*
BL


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> Hi erocker.
> 
> Here is my config:
> 
> ...


Try installing the drivers in custom mode take out the HD audio drivers and see if that works . I have been having BSOD every time I tried to install them in express mode every time ! Then I used custom and took out ( Not installed ) the audio ones and every thing is fine . Try it out and see .


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Try installing the drivers in custom mode take out the HD audio drivers and see if that works . I have been having BSOD every time I tried to install them in express mode every time ! Then I used custom and took out ( Not installed ) the audio ones and every thing is fine . Try it out and see .



I've been doing this for awhile....

Any other ideas?


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> I've been doing this for awhile....
> 
> Any other ideas?



Try it out with out CCC Just the main drivers ?


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> I've been doing this for awhile....
> 
> Any other ideas?



Try the guide I made.


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try the guide I made.



You should pop the link in when sporting your guide . 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Try it out with out CCC Just the main drivers ?



Hi.

I just removed CCC and did a system restart, crossfire still doesn't work....


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just removed CCC and did a system restart, crossfire still doesn't work....



Try taking one card out restarting your system then after that turn it back off and reinstall the other card this time put the crossfire ribbon in the other way . Maybe that will wake it up ? Try also put the cards in the other slots ( switch them around ) .


----------



## dir_d (Apr 27, 2011)

I would try putting everything back to stock. When i mean everything im talking about CPU, GPU and RAM all back to factory settings and install. Reoverclock and find your stable settings for each one at a time. I had this problem before with my 5870 and it was a user error not a driver error.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> One thing I have found out the hard way is that for me I have to do a custom install making sure that the ATI drivers do not install the HD audio , If I do a regular install I get a BSOD ! What is with ATI putting HD audio drivers in the video drivers any way ? I have a video card and if I need an Audio driver I will go to my MB manufacture for that . I just do not get this at all . Sure puts a huge cramp in my butt when I install these updated drivers and have a BSOD ! But I did figure it out finally ! Hey ATI how about drivers that do not have these BSOD drivers in them ???



Have you tried disabling crossfire before updating drivers? That is what I do and have never experienced BSOD's when upgrading.


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

random said:


> Have you tried disabling crossfire before updating drivers? That is what I do and have never experienced BSOD's when upgrading.



Yes I have . Thing is it happens every time it start to install them HD audio drivers once it starts it BSOD on me .


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> You should pop the link in when sporting your guide .
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502



I was on my phone in the hospital.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 27, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> does this fix the flickering in crysis 2 with crossfire?
> 
> cant test it myselft my 2nd card died on me



I think it was solved with the Catalyst Application Profiles, in one of the previous updates, if you download the latest, it will include that fix.  Check out my thread here for more info.


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I was on my phone in the hospital.



I feel like a schmuck ! I am sorry you are in the hospital I hope you get well soon .


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try the guide I made.


The guide that you need to up-date E? 

I installed the 11.4 official driver today and never had a problem. Just uninstalled the ATI Catalyst install manager, rebooted... went into the hidden folders and deleted ATI and checked AMD folders just to be sure...

Re-booted... dropped in the mobo's CD and re-installed the chip set driver's
 *that were removed during the ccc uninstall* 

Ran the CCC installer and never had a problem sense doing it this way.


Erocker did you put your finger in something you mother warned you about? And now your in the hospital.... I hope everything's ok?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2011)

gonnna try these out in a bit see how they do with my 6970s


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 27, 2011)

Are these better than the 11.4 preview set(s)?


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

dir_d said:


> I would try putting everything back to stock. When i mean everything im talking about CPU, GPU and RAM all back to factory settings and install. Reoverclock and find your stable settings for each one at a time. I had this problem before with my 5870 and it was a user error not a driver error.



Thanks for the post.

If it were my overclocks, then 11.2 and 11.3 wouldn't work without any problems.

I've also taken each card out and found the stable settings for each card.

I just figured how to get 11.4 to install without any problems..including the HD audio driver. I do a custom install and install everything but the driver first...restart and then install the driver.

However, Crossfire still doesn't work for me with 11.4.


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Try taking one card out restarting your system then after that turn it back off and reinstall the other card this time put the crossfire ribbon in the other way . Maybe that will wake it up ? Try also put the cards in the other slots ( switch them around ) .



I've already tried this.... lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are these better than the 11.4 preview set(s)?


Im getting the same marks in  Heaven DX 11 Benchmark with lower cpu clocks 

This driver is working really well so far


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2011)

no problems here, although i get the crossfire flickering in Crysis 2 still even with 11.3 Cap1 profiles.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> The guide that you need to up-date E?
> 
> I installed the 11.4 official driver today and never had a problem. Just uninstalled the ATI Catalyst install manager, rebooted... went into the hidden folders and deleted ATI and checked AMD folders just to be sure...
> 
> ...



I'm out of the hospital now. 

Why are you installing chipset drivers off of your CD? Download the latest off of AMD's site. What needs to be updated in the guide? Please post it there, thanks! 

*Oh tested BFBC2 with 11.4's and it's smooth as butter.


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 28, 2011)

dir_d said:


> I would try putting everything back to stock. When i mean everything im talking about CPU, GPU and RAM all back to factory settings and install. Reoverclock and find your stable settings for each one at a time. I had this problem before with my 5870 and it was a user error not a driver error.



I just dropped everything to stock clocks and reinstalled 11.4..guess what - still Crossfire FAIL for me.

Keep in mind that I can go between 11.2 and 11.3 within a matter of minutes and crossfire works for both....as soon as 11.4 is installed, crossfire performance takes a huge nose dive..Crossfire performance with 11.4 is ~55-60% of what it is with 11.3.

I give up...I've been at this over a month.

Back to 11.3 it is....

BL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

well using Sapphire TriXX with the 11.4 WHQL = bsod, while 11.4 preview works fine, so i cant overclock with the utlity anymore.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm out of the hospital now.
> 
> Why are you installing chipset drivers off of your CD? Download the latest off of AMD's site. What needs to be updated in the guide? Please post it there, thanks!
> 
> *Oh tested BFBC2 with 11.4's and it's smooth as butter.


Im just bustin ur ballz E lol.

I see no  AHCI driver when installing the ccc... When I run the cd It scans the driver and says this driver needs to be installed.


After that I run the latest ccc installer and select custom install- That way it shows if there is any thing left out.

It works great so who am I to say?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well using Sapphire TriXX with the 11.4 WHQL = bsod, while 11.4 preview works fine, so i cant overclock with the utlity anymore.



Oh, the disable ULPS option in Trixx misses a couple of lines in the registry with 11.4. It's a quick fix.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

yea uh 11.4 preview drives are roughly the same and those have 0 issues the whql on the other hand dosent eitherway dosent matter that much to me.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 28, 2011)

random said:


> no problems here, although i get the crossfire flickering in Crysis 2 still even with 11.3 Cap1 profiles.



Get the newest one, I think they did a 2nd fix in a later one.  Beyond that, I think its up to EA/Crytek to update the game some how.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


----------



## mybestfriendskip (Apr 28, 2011)

So I'm seeing now why the performance with 11.4 is much lower for me than it was with 11.3.

When I run Afterburner 2.2, it shows that GPU 1 is running anywhere from 45%-65% while GPU 2 is pegged at 99%. In 11.3, both always did 99%.

Anyone have any suggestions as to how to force 99% usage on GPU1?

Thanks for your input and efforts.

BL


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> So I'm seeing now why the performance with 11.4 is much lower for me than it was with 11.3.
> 
> When I run Afterburner 2.2, it shows that GPU 1 is running anywhere from 45%-65% while GPU 2 is pegged at 99%. In 11.3, both always did 99%.
> 
> ...


It's better for you using 11.3 drivers over the 11.4?

You have something going on wrong bro!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Im just bustin ur ballz E lol.
> 
> I see no  AHCI driver when installing the ccc... When I run the cd It scans the driver and says this driver needs to be installed.
> 
> ...



because they arent in the regular CCC download. get them off the AMD site.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because they arent in the regular CCC download. get them off the AMD site.


WhATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.............................(wind blowing)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm out of the hospital now.
> 
> Why are you installing chipset drivers off of your CD? Download the latest off of AMD's site. What needs to be updated in the guide? Please post it there, thanks!
> 
> *Oh tested BFBC2 with 11.4's and it's smooth as butter.


i testt it as I speak of it!!! fell me bro, just feel me!!!!!!!


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I didn't see any changes for my 5850 Crossfire in the notes. Sooo0o0o0 I'll stay with my current driver's. Also, it says _"PowerDVD crashes with Crossfire Enabled."_ Sheesh that suck's lol that never happen to me before.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Well, I didn't see any changes for my 5850 Crossfire in the notes. Sooo0o0o0 I'll stay with my current driver's. Also, it says _"PowerDVD crashes with Crossfire Enabled."_ Sheesh that suck's lol that never happen to me before.



those lists are often less than 1/3 of the actual changes. some of the best drivers for 5K cards (10.10e and 11.4 preview) didnt mention pretty much any 5K fixes that they actually did.


----------



## duke_srg (Apr 28, 2011)

Does they finally fixed a mouse lag issue?


----------



## treboRR (Apr 28, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> does this fix the flickering in crysis 2 with crossfire?
> 
> cant test it myselft my 2nd card died on me



i hardly doubt it, because with nvidia SLI (8800GTS   here) i have the same problem, flickering n sh*t. so i think we have to wait for a new patch 4 crysis 2 orsmthg


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2011)

Cat 11.4 are pretty good. I especially love the new profiles system. Now i can set one profile with regular FSAA and AF and another one with MLAA and AF. Before 11.4 i had to switch every setting by hand, but now i can do it with 1 click. And then i also added Max Quality profile with all settings set for max quality without any optimizations for older games.

Though there is a small bug. If you don't enter tooltip info, the settings won't be stored. Profile is created but no settings are stored in it. Just copy the profile name to the Tooltip field as well and settings will be stored. Or make a description.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 28, 2011)

mybestfriendskip said:


> So I'm seeing now why the performance with 11.4 is much lower for me than it was with 11.3.
> 
> When I run Afterburner 2.2, it shows that GPU 1 is running anywhere from 45%-65% while GPU 2 is pegged at 99%. In 11.3, both always did 99%.
> 
> ...



And this is why I always recommend reading all of the release notes before installing AMD/ATI drivers. After reading them I see this:

On Windows 7
High GPU clock speeds may be retained after exiting a 3D application.

On Vista
Windows Aero may be disabled after installing the driver.

So they fix some things but at the same time screw up some others to get them fixed. What kind of fix is that? 

Guess I got to wait until next month to see if they get FF4 and games really fixed with the high gpu usage/clocks or not.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 28, 2011)

Must have been something wrong with the 11.3s when using Edge Detect and ATT in DiRT2
I was getting little black dots in the background and along edges of things.

This driver is fine.


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

man the new drivers have been a pain in the neck for me and i can't seem to get it working right for some reason...

tried 11.3 way back and for some reason the videos i play with WMC is choppy as it seems it disables hardware acceleration for some reason.... WMP seems to play fine though... and also, my Windows Experience Index for the graphics went down to 5.6 from 7.2!  

this time i tried 11.4 and the same thing happens, same problem... man, what is wrong? is it me or what?  :shadedshu

> uninstalled old driver, rebooted, installed new one - didn't work right
> uninstalled new driver, rebooted, ran driver cleaner, rebooted, reinstalled new driver - still didn't work right



please enlighten me... im about to roll back to my trusted 10.8 driver...


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 28, 2011)

Well so far FF4 has not given me problems. Though I do notice it sure is putting my two 5870s to work in crossfire. 

Who knew FF4 would get crossfire support?


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

and guys, would you have an idea why the control center looks distorted or something?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> and guys, would you have an idea why the control center looks distorted or something?
> 
> 
> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3452/catalystg.jpg


Don't worrie about it bro! Really!!!!


go into the CCC and under


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> and guys, would you have an idea why the control center looks distorted or something?



Turn off Morphological filtering


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

I been running this full boar!!! unreal gow steady it is!

What flavor hunny!
 glad Im running a ssd for this shit!!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Turn off Morphological filtering



Since when can MLAA be captured in screenshots!? It was a feature used late in the render pipeline and yiou could only see it on monitor but not on screenshots. Has this changed lately?


----------



## xsever (Apr 28, 2011)

*Shift 2*

Disappointed not to see any performance gains for NFS Shift II Unleashed.

Nonetheless, 11.4 are awesome drivers!


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Don't worrie about it bro! Really!!!!
> 
> 
> go into the CCC and under



ahhmm, under where? sorry, don't get it...


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

xsever said:


> Nonetheless, 11.4 are awesome drivers!




but why am i having issues... please help........


----------



## xsever (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> ahhmm, under where? sorry, don't get it...



Under 3D settings


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

ok... but pardon my ignorance, what exactly do i need to change? i mean, i played around with it earlier but i can't seem to find the culprit...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> ok... but pardon my ignorance, what exactly do i need to change? i mean, i played around with it earlier but i can't seem to find the culprit...



it was already said. morphological filtering.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> ok... but pardon my ignorance, what exactly do i need to change? i mean, i played around with it earlier but i can't seem to find the culprit...



In CCC, look for Gaming -> 3D Application Settings.
First section there should show you Morphological filtering




RejZoR said:


> Since when can MLAA be captured in screenshots!? It was a feature used late in the render pipeline and yiou could only see it on monitor but not on screenshots. Has this changed lately?


I don't know. Since when is that not possible? A screen capture, at least in theory, still captures exactly what's rendered to screen, unless another app/program gets in the way of it


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I don't know. Since when is that not possible? A screen capture, at least in theory, still captures exactly what's rendered to screen, unless another app/program gets in the way of it



some effects using post processing do not show up in screenshots. MLAA does. i posted screenshots when it first came out and it screwed up firefox on me, so i've personally seen it show in screenies.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> some effects using post processing do not show up in screenshots. MAA does. i posted screenshots when it first came out and it screwed up firefox on me, so i've personally seen it show in screenies.



Ah.. gotcha.
Cheers for that info


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it was already said. morphological filtering.



oh ok... sorry...  i thought this suggestion was debated above but i guess i misunderstood it... will try it when i get home later...


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> some effects using post processing do not show up in screenshots. MLAA does. i posted screenshots when it first came out and it screwed up firefox on me, so i've personally seen it show in screenies.



Reminds me of the 3Dfx days when they did their 24-bit color that did not get captured in screen shots and then they show up in mags and sites but most didn't mention the capture was 16-bit.

Also is the corruption that happens with MLAA tied to cleartype or does anyone know?


----------



## bogie (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a little tip for everyone that I have found.

Make sure you diable dektop composition on the compatibility tab on all your game shortcuts.

*This will increase framerates and reduce mouse lag within games.*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 28, 2011)

morphological makes all games look better at high res imho, it just makes 2d stuff worse,so i have it enabled just for games using profile switching , i wouldnt like it off in games these days as it fixes so many jaggy issues and to be honest it dosnt blur txt for me since 11.3 anyway


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

So does anyone have an idea why Windows Media Center plays choppy while Windows Media Player plays fine?


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was thinking of just using only the driver and then use ATI Tray Tools... any thoughts? The thing that bothers me much is this Windows Media Center playing choppy videos...


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 28, 2011)

bim27142 said:


> I was thinking of just using only the driver and then use ATI Tray Tools... any thoughts? The thing that bothers me much is this Windows Media Center playing choppy videos...



I have used ATi Tray Tools over CCC the majority of the time.
I have just recently gone back to using it again since the developer is back up and making new versions again.

I don't know if it will fix your stuttering media playback as I have never had the issue but it is lighter than CCC and personally functions better.
I also like how it can give you a read out of your GPU temperature in the system tray along with the max temp the GPU hit when gaming.

Strangely ATT did not work well with 11.3 for me but works fine with 11.4 even though the latest release of ATT was for 11.3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2011)

I just wanted to add that firefox 4 is gpu accelerated so it goes funny when you use morphological filtering.

Need to test out these new drivers but if they improve anything over the preview drivers then they should be great.


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 29, 2011)

OMFG?! it's because if MLAA!

stuttering video and Windows Experience Index is now back to normal!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I just wanted to add that firefox 4 is gpu accelerated so it goes funny when you use morphological filtering.
> 
> Need to test out these new drivers but if they improve anything over the preview drivers then they should be great.



I thought that these basically were the preview drivers, just WHQL certified.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2011)

bogie said:


> Just a little tip for everyone that I have found.
> 
> Make sure you diable dektop composition on the compatibility tab on all your game shortcuts.
> 
> *This will increase framerates and reduce mouse lag within games.*



it really shouldnt, unless you have a really, really low end video card.


bim27142: stop double posting. we have an edit button for a reason.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> those lists are often less than 1/3 of the actual changes. some of the best drivers for 5K cards (10.10e and 11.4 preview) didnt mention pretty much any 5K fixes that they actually did.



11.4 preview is what im using  the 10.10e were epic, I had edited the registery to enable MLAA and hidden features pre 10.10e


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone had any issues opening the CCC?  I tried last night and this morning after a reboot, and it just won't open.  No error messages or anything, not even in the event logs


----------



## acperience7 (Apr 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Has anyone had any issues opening the CCC?  I tried last night and this morning after a reboot, and it just won't open.  No error messages or anything, not even in the event logs



I had an issue where my GUI for the CCC would hang after modding the registry values for the extra 3D settings. I tired reinstalling the cats again, but had the same result. In the end I wound up doing a clean driver install with Driver Sweeper. All is well now.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2011)

I used driver sweeper 3.0 to uninstall the CAT 10.5's I had installed with the 5970's, then put in the 6970 and installed the 11.4's.  Nothing was modded in the registry.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 29, 2011)

These drivers are great so far, it's nice to know that i no longer have to periodically restart when my gpu loads to 100% and slows the machine down to a crawl, than and game performance is pretty good


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> try to deinstall and than delete all the leftover drivers on ur pc with driver sweeper than install 11.4 again
> this takes srsly some time  :/



There is no such word as "deinstall" its *uninstall*


----------



## SetsunaFZero (May 2, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There is no such word as "deinstall" its *uninstall*



sry im mixing some stuff up xD we in german country's say deinstall short for Deinstallieren


----------



## pantherx12 (May 2, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There is no such word as "deinstall" its *uninstall*



Most words like that are in fact words these days.

As they get published in books with characters for example using the term.

Stuff that's published goes in dictionaries. ( if it's shown to have continued usage, or the usage is already in existence)

POW!


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2011)

it's a word if it's on urban dictionary!
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=deinstall


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 2, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> it's a word if it's on urban dictionary!
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=deinstall



yeppers


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 2, 2011)

So that makes blumpkin a real word?


----------



## 95Viper (May 2, 2011)

Update on the 11.4...

The 11.4C hotfix has been released!
If this has been posted before, sorry.

AMD Catalyst™ 11.4c hotfix

8.84.9 rc2



Spoiler



AMD Catalyst™ 11.4c hotfix: Resolves intermittent flickering in certain DirectX® 9 applications

Last Updated
 4/29/2011    

Article Number
 GPU-108  

AMD Catalyst™ Driver 11.4c Hotfix Feature: 
Resolves intermittent flickering issues seen in the following applications in a system using an AMD Radeon™ HD 6600 series graphics card with DDR3 memory and running in DirectX® 9 mode:
Civilization 5
Dead Rising 2
Fallout 3
Mafia 2
NBA 2010
ShenGuiChuanQi
Starcraft 2
Warcraft III
World of Warcraft

Note! This hotfix is provided “AS IS” in accordance with the End User License Agreement.



I don't know, but it says HD6600, I believe it is a mis-print and should be HD6000. Like I said, I don't know... just a guess.


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 5, 2011)

Did anyone else's adaptive anti-aliasing setting disappear with 11.4?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 5, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Did anyone else's adaptive anti-aliasing setting disappear with 11.4?



nope


----------



## Mr McC (May 5, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> sry im mixing some stuff up xD we in german country's say deinstall short for Deinstallieren



Spanish is the same, _desinstalar_, and I assume that most of the Romance languages follow suit, so it is inevitable that English will become corrupted by the erroneous use of desinstall and the term will probably eventually appear in standard dictionaries, in a reversal of the more common direction of "linguistic contamination".


I have been using these drivers for a number of days without issue.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (May 5, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Spanish is the same, _desinstalar_, and I assume that most of the Romance languages follow suit, so it is inevitable that English will become corrupted by the erroneous use of desinstall and the term will probably eventually appear in standard dictionaries, in a reversal of the more common direction of "linguistic contamination".



how dare you try to taint our queens language and confuse her subjects with your mumbo jumbo. how dare you indeed.






urban dictionary ftw


----------



## xsever (May 5, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Did anyone else's adaptive anti-aliasing setting disappear with 11.4?



Solution is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2196907#post2196907


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2011)

Anyone with cursor lag should find this good news.

[H]


> "Looks like we found a solution to the mouse lag issue - need to verify but will try to get this out in a couple of weeks" - 4/27/11


----------

